# Service Engine Soon Ligth came on



## sokenyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have a Nissan Altima 2006 2.5L. Recently, my service engine light came on. I took it to a garage and they scanned for code. It is a P0420, which is the Catalytic Converter, but replacing it would cost over $1000! and nothing is 100%the diagnostic itself will cost a few hundred bucks. Should I just go to this place that sells a CAT for $300 and give it a shot? Or else?


Thanks,
Kenneth


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Dorman now sells these catalytic converters, P/N 674959 for Federal emissions certified and P/N 674933 for California emissions certified. You can get them for $246.79 and $305.79, respectively, from Rockauto.com (plus shipping). They come with all the bolts and gasket and a 5-year/50000 mile warranty. Labor guide time is 1.5 hours to replace. Make sure you replace the exhaust manifold (which is where the monitored catalyst is) and not the post catalytic converter (if it has one).


----------

